# How Do You Use"Dead Time?"



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time. 

That's half a day where I could be making money. 

So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


----------



## Starbug (Dec 2, 2016)

I've thought about working for Uber corporate, then going on this forum for them with a stock picture and being a shill, creating meaningless threads that show I'm no true driver and not responding to actual issues brought up to me. It seems to be working well for you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

This sounds similar to another thread you posted.

The answer for that thread is the same for this one: get a real job during the day/week...


----------



## Delivery Mr.Guy (Aug 9, 2016)

I have many friends and neighbor lost so much money with the UBer app, they went online and make no money, some returned the lease car and some sold their car for less money. My neighbor have to drive Uber black at night and sleeping in the day time . some friends have told me that One in a while Uber system get hack by the Chinese hacker and the drivers app are not in active for hours.


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


scour goods to flip on amazon and ebay.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.

Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.

There's only so much we can do. If folks aren't moving about, we sit. The question is how we can turn that time into productive time.

I'm only one girl. Most any idea I have you've probably tried. So share ... what works, what doesn't. Sell Avon? Work lunch at IHOP? Go home and write a book?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


Yes, go get a job...


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

tee hee said:


> scour goods to flip on amazon and ebay.


OMFG please NO there are already a lot of ANTS on Amazon and eBay selling stuff for at cost or at a loss. It's beginning to drive me nuts, that and all the Chinese rip off sellers on Amazon.


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Go be a courier driver. I hear Mercury Delivery is hiring. Tell Mark the guy from Tim's Chesterfield pickup Thursday run sent ya.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory)


Funniest line I've read in a while. It's like in Trading Places where one of the Duke brothers thinks he has to explain to Eddie Murphy how bacon might be used ("...which you might find in a bacon and lettuce and tomato sandwich"), and then Eddie just turns and stares at the camera.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Well, around lunch time people or even groups of people order food. Maybe convert into a delivery driver for 2 or 3 hours, switch it up a bit.

Or you could try walking dogs on your down time. After sitting for hours a nice long walk would do some good.

I go home when it's not busy because I have full time work. Uber/Lyft is a side hustle for me.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Uber: Alright welcome to the Social Media Outreach Team! We've already setup your research profile, your user alias is Karen Stein. We'll start you out small with one website just to get you up and running:

www.uberpeople.net

So basically you'll work with other members of the Outreach group to mine for driver insight using our metrics and data sets. I would recommend posting new threads and comments to encourage engagement among users of the forum. Remember to record all of your findings!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Karen, maybe you can take surveys online to add to your income. But it's only a few dollars an hour on average.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Lol...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> *How Do You Use"Dead Time?"*


VR Porn, lots and lots of VR porn...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


I spend most of my down time fighting back and forth with Support over shorted fares as usual.. Downtime is actually welcome since it takes more time dealing with those overseas's yahoo's than picking up and driving the stupid ungrateful PAX ..


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> Funniest line I've read in a while. It's like in Trading Places where one of the Duke brothers thinks he has to explain to Eddie Murphy how bacon might be used ("...which you might find in a bacon and lettuce and tomato sandwich"), and then Eddie just turns and stares at the camera.


Yes, but if pork belly prices don't go up today then I can't buy my son the GI Joe with the Kung Foo grip and my wife isn't going to make love to me.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, but if pork belly prices don't go up today then I can't buy my son the GI Joe with the Kung Foo grip and my wife isn't going to make love to me.


Here is a link to a good deal on GI Joe with Kung Fu Grip. Hopefully this will help with your marital woes...


----------



## Steveyoungerthanmontana (Nov 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Yes, go get a job...


lol that's literally your reply to everyone. Just start a thread that says "Go get a job" and your time here will be done.

When will YOU get a real job, obviously you need one or you wouldn't be here


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, but if pork belly prices don't go up today then I can't buy my son the GI Joe with the Kung Foo grip and my wife isn't going to make love to me.


That G.I. Joe with the Kung-fu grip would have been a better investment when new than pork bellies or even frozen orange juice concentrate.

I blew up my kung-fu grip G.I. Joe, along with The Six Million Dollar Man with an m-80 in 1979 or 80... :/


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

jp300h said:


> Here is a link to a good deal on GI Joe with Kung Fu Grip. Hopefully this will help with your marital woes...


For ten bucks you get G.I. Joe with kung fu grip, a knife, and a shark?? I am so getting that.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> For ten bucks you get G.I. Joe with kung fu grip, a knife, and a shark?? I am so getting that.


You might need to outbid me.  I actually went back and looked at it again...it's pretty damn cool.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

I browse craigslist personal ads and troll lonely ladies and "straight married men" .

I get them to send me nudes and then blackmail them. I know it's wrong but the price of gas went up...


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> I browse craigslist personal ads and troll lonely ladies and "straight married men" .
> 
> I get them to send me nudes and then blackmail them. I know it's wrong but the price of gas went up...


That reminds me... my check to you is in the mail...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Blackout 702 said:


> For ten bucks you get G.I. Joe with kung fu grip, a knife, and a shark?? I am so getting that.


Oh man... the "expert" on pawn stars said it was worth way, WAY more than that, wth?


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> *I'm only one BOT.* Most any idea I have you've probably tried. So share ... what works, what doesn't. Sell Avon? Work lunch at IHOP? Go home and write a book?


This is crazy. What's going to happen when these bots start showing up at real jobs ignoring clear social cues that are meant to alienate and marginalize it?


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tee hee said:


> scour goods to flip on amazon and ebay.


ditto.

Countless times have I dead miled home because my trunk was full of stuff.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

jp300h said:


> Here is a link to a good deal on GI Joe with Kung Fu Grip. Hopefully this will help with your marital woes...


Thanks. Gator Nation looked impressive with that 30-3 beating over Iowa. Hopefully they can continue and get back to dominance.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I sell umbrellas on the city streets.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Thanks. Gator Nation looked impressive with that 30-3 beating over Iowa. Hopefully they can continue and get back to dominance.


One can hope. I lived in Gainesville / was in collage in the mid 90's, so I was spoiled by that era. Had a good run during the Tebow years, but the last few have been less than stellar. Hopefully soon, we will be back in National Dominance.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Jufkii said:


> I spend most of my down time fighting back and forth with Support over shorted fares as usual.. Downtime is actually welcome since it takes more time dealing with those overseas's yahoo's than picking up and driving the stupid ungrateful PAX ..


yep...9 of 12 NYE fares were short on the surge or the boost. And when the did "correct," often it was for 60-70% of what it should be. Most took 3 messages from me to get it corrected. STILL HAVE NOT BEEN PAID on that yet.

Thanks uber.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

RaleighUber said:


> yep...9 of 12 NYE fares were short on the surge or the boost. And when the did "correct," often it was for 60-70% of what it should be. Most took 3 messages from me to get it corrected. STILL HAVE NOT BEEN PAID on that yet.
> 
> Thanks uber.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure I got scrubered on NYE.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm only one girl. ?


Wait, you are a girl ? I thought you had to be 18 or over to drive Uber.

So are you jail bait, or a woman?


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I spend any and all downtime cleaning my car and going to the store to replace amenities. Sometimes it is hard to find my gourmet mints, but Fiji is never hard to hunt down.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> I spend any and all downtime cleaning my car and going to the store to replace amenities. Sometimes it is hard to find my gourmet mints, but Fiji is never hard to hunt down.


You forgot to mention that you come here and reference mints and or aux cord on every post.


----------



## NCUberGuy (Aug 27, 2016)

I spend my 'Down Time' driving entitled millennials from bar to bar for $3 a pop (which Uber collects more than $5.65 for).


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

UberChicago80 said:


> Sometimes it is hard to find my gourmet mints, but Fiji is never hard to hunt down.


You give your passengers apples?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Well, around lunch time people or even groups of people order food. Maybe convert into a delivery driver for 2 or 3 hours, switch it up a bit.


This is probably the best advice in this thread. For me, this means switching to my Eats profile and turning off the other TNC apps. For you, that might mean signing up for Grubhub, Postmates & DoorDash..whatever's available in your locale.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

Karen where have you been?


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I tend to sit at home and watch the phone. There's no reason I should be in one place instead of another. Around here, it doesn't seem important where I am. I get rides from 15 minutes away in any direction, and I don't know why since it looks like from the rider app that there are several drivers nearby.

But I think I've determined that sitting at home is just as effective as sitting anywhere else.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Uber: Alright welcome to the Social Media Outreach Team! We've already setup your research profile, your user alias is Karen Stein. We'll start you out small with one website just to get you up and running:
> 
> www.uberpeople.net
> 
> So basically you'll work with other members of the Outreach group to mine for driver insight using our metrics and data sets. I would recommend posting new threads and comments to encourage engagement among users of the forum. Remember to record all of your findings!


I literally got an ab workout laughing so hard from this post!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Tars Tarkas said:


> I tend to sit at home and watch the phone. There's no reason I should be in one place instead of another. Around here, it doesn't seem important where I am. I get rides from 15 minutes away in any direction, and I don't know why since it looks like from the rider app that there are several drivers nearby.
> 
> But I think I've determined that sitting at home is just as effective as sitting anywhere else.


I live smack dab in the center of my college town. When it's busy, I rarely have down time and will hang out at Sheetz for coffee if I get a few mins. But during breaks when request can come in Barry once an he, I'll sit at home sipping tea and go do a quick run and return home until the next one. I'm not sitting at a gas parking lot for 45 mins when home is 1 mile away and I can be comfy there


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> yep...9 of 12 NYE fares were short on the surge or the boost. And when the did "correct," often it was for 60-70% of what it should be. Most took 3 messages from me to get it corrected. STILL HAVE NOT BEEN PAID on that yet.
> 
> Thanks uber.


Yeah. it's ongoing. Sometimes they will actually pay you correctly as "one time courtesies". Then what seems to be a disturbing trend lately they say they will correct it and pay you properly but your final pay statement shows otherwise.Or for a brief while they were taking 25 % commission from me instead of the usual 20% till I howled in protest over that.. It never ends.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Well one driver went back to the houses of the people he drove to the airport and broke in. Do that and sell their stuff on Ebay...


----------



## TotC (Dec 6, 2016)

I understand there is good money in freelance pharmaceutical sales.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Unfortunately, in the Uber business, your screwed.

In the taxi business, you could be printing business cards, promoting good will to hotel doormen and others who could help promote business and build your ridership and generally network.

I guess you can take a nap or something,, but a short period of time of just a couple of hours is tough to fill in.

Maybe you could see if you could dance a few sets at a local gentleman's club for the old-timer afternoon crowd?


----------



## Raisins (Jul 5, 2016)

I normally drive weekend nights. When it's dead I go to a 711 get something to drink and sit in my car playing games on my phone.


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Karen, when you have dead time and I have dead time, let's meet up at the QT on Big Bend at I-44. We can discuss what it's like living in a "mid-south" city.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

turl686 said:


> Karen, when you have dead time and I have dead time, let's meet up at the QT on Big Bend at I-44. We can discuss what it's like living in a "mid-south" city.


You can ping each other during the down time


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Planning my next bank robbery or carjacking.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


►Either side of the lunch hour is actually kinda busy if, you're in Maryvale, Tolleson, Estrella or Laveen.

►Too often, -I'll show up to a request and, some shady character will walk up to the Passenger side window and say,...
"I'm NOT going with you but, I need you to take this package (typically, a 20" x 20" x 10" or 12" & wrapped in dark cellophane) 
to the destination on your phone."

►He throws me a $20 and says,... "...they're expecting you."

This has been going on for several months now.

It can be quite lucrative if, you go out of your way to be in
Maryvale, Tolleson, Estrella or Laveen between 11:AM and 1PM 
(HINT, Hint, hint,...)


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> I sell umbrellas on the city streets.


at 3.5x when dark clouds roll in I hope.


----------



## gillzillas (Jan 2, 2017)

Steveyoungerthanmontana said:


> lol that's literally your reply to everyone. Just start a thread that says "Go get a job" and your time here will be done.
> 
> When will YOU get a real job, obviously you need one or you wouldn't be here


He obviously a taxi driver the way he talks


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I_Like_Spam said:


> In the taxi business, you could be printing business cards, promoting good will to hotel doormen and others who could help promote business and build your ridership and generally network.


Sure you can. A Sac driver I know gets tipped off for really early am rides to SFO and shows up like magic in the hotel parking lot as the closest car.


----------



## BBHMM (Jul 27, 2016)

You could just call me and say "hey, it's dead out here. Why don't you come over and we can make our own action"


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Doing and selling coke for you... speaking of which your price is too high you need to cut it


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> Doing and selling coke for you... speaking of which your price is too high you need to cut it


Cut it....cut it....cut it....


----------



## UberIsAllFubared (Feb 24, 2016)

Take you out when you come to LA.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Haha...


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

turl686 said:


> Karen, when you have dead time and I have dead time, let's meet up at the QT on Big Bend at I-44. We can discuss what it's like living in a "mid-south" city.


It's a bot, dude. This user account was intialized and released by Uber corporate's viral management department. It's like when they shoot a satellite out into space. It will run it's course until they call it back in or shut it down remotely. This is why its responses aren't right.

We need to run the Voight Kampf test on a number of the accounts running around this forum. Stinkin' bunch of skins filling this place with propaganda. Where's Rick Deckard when you need him? Rick Deckard

Karen, I have a question for you: You're approaching a green light, but you notice a kitten crawling slowly across the intersection. Your rider tells you they're running late and they don't want anything to slow them down. What do you do?


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I use the time for all kinds of productive things. I go to the gym, take care of my daily emails, run quick errands. Anything I can do w/ the app on in case a request comes through but that I need to do anyway. This week is still Christmas break and I've been online about 15 hours for only $50 in earnings....BUT I've spent 3 hours at the gym, run 5 or 6 errands and worked 6.5 hours at my very PT job. Maximizing that dead time is an absolute necessity. When students are here and I might only have 10 minutes between rides instead of an hour or two I do work on my laptop, practice language skills on Duolingo and take surveys for money.


----------



## njctuberx (May 11, 2016)

I contemplate harming myself.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a small and efficient laptop, sometimes I will park in a place with wifi and do whatever I need to do for my normal jobs. 

I also have a handheld MURS/GPRS rig (like CB without the cursing truckers) and you can have fun with that all night. If you can't make money in your downtime, might as well ride your hobby.


----------



## Rooster06 (Sep 14, 2016)

During "dead time" I facebook stalk Karen Stein. I try to conjure ways to woo her and win her affection. When that doesn't work, I enforce corporal punishment on myself, and that is due to me being too naive. I then smoke a Camel non-filter, and plot my revenge. When that doesn't work, I go to the airport FIFO lot, because everything mentioned before was not torture enough. While in the FIFO lot, I look at all the hoopties that Uber has somehow approved. I laugh.

It's then that a black bag is thrown over my head. I'm choking, yet all I can hear is a bunch of durka durka. I receive a blunt object to the head, then another to my kidneys, seconds later. Although I cannot see, stars and visions are swimming through my field of view.

When they take the hood off I see a large group of men who don't speak my native tongue, yet their license plates indicate they are all part of Uber's rental program....

They laugh and point... Then the head Jockey asks me a question: "Durka durkadurka durka, durka durka durka?"

I spit at his feet.
!*WHACK*!!!!
I take a board to the side of me head...

!*WHACK*!
Another board to the head...

He winds up again, and I stand up. He is perplexed...
Guard to Leader: "Durkadurka, durka durka?"
Leader to Guard: "Durka!"

At this point, I stand up; untie my hands because the dumbasses used a square not.

Look at the two Durkas and say: "Not today, ISIS!" I smack their heads together like two chocolate oranges at Christmas. I turn to escape and notice my phone sitting on their table. As I run out of that freaky torture chamber, I grab my phone... I have two missed calls from the wife, but more importantly: an Uber request pinging!

Of course I accept the ping, although this dude is 9 minutes away and is a 4.3. SCREW IT! I'm getting out of here!

I look back at my captors... in a way I pitty them... but no time for that now; I have an UBER ride to pick up!!!!

I fight my way back to my car; get in and violate most traffic laws to get to my ride, finally, I'm there.... Yeah... This is going to be awesome! Mountains or airport, I can just feel it.

Well, Nicole gets in... she's going 4 blocks to a wine and painting thing.

Are you f****** serious?

Yep

Shit.

"Thanks for the ride, you were awesome!"

And now, I'm in rush hour. F.M.L.

On the plus side, now I have plenty of time to think about Karen Stein during my new found "dead time."


----------



## GetTheCarJames (Dec 14, 2016)

Man, I thought I had a weird sense of humor! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It's a bot, dude. This user account was intialized and released by Uber corporate's viral management department. It's like when they shoot a satellite out into space. It will run it's course until they call it back in or shut it down remotely. This is why its responses aren't right.
> 
> We need to run the Voight Kampf test on a number of the accounts running around this forum. Stinkin' bunch of skins filling this place with propaganda. Where's Rick Deckard when you need him? Rick Deckard
> 
> Karen, I have a question for you: You're approaching a green light, but you notice a kitten crawling slowly across the intersection. Your rider tells you they're running late and they don't want anything to slow them down. What do you do?


I'm aware it's a fake "user" But the "user" claims to be from my city and called it "mid-south." Hence my offer to meet up.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Choose between a kitten and a customers' convenience? Kitty wins every time.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Stretching, walking, eating, meditating, talking on phone, surfing the web.


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

When you have dead time I can meet with you to fill that emptiness


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Starbug said:


> I've thought about working for Uber corporate, then going on this forum for them with a stock picture and being a shill, creating meaningless threads that show I'm no true driver and not responding to actual issues brought up to me. It seems to be working well for you.


Again, why would they pay and not just read for free? Doesn't make any sense. Not meaning to dismiss your concerns Starbug but it was a fairly innocuous question and I was looking forward to hearing thoughts on the subject but we gotta rehash the huge, corporate conspiracy to, what? Seriously, what is to be gained by uber or lyft having a "shill" embeded? There is no, absolutely no advantage to them to stoke the fires of discontent.

Honestly, please explain this to me, why would they do it? what would they have to gain wasting money on a resource that is freely available in droves?

Asking here. Really. Whole damn forum is full of people looking under beds for communists. And after reading the thread title, was looking forward to the answeres. But gets derailed in post #2 with the never ending and usual witch hunt. Shheesh


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Uber: Alright welcome to the Social Media Outreach Team! We've already setup your research profile, your user alias is Karen Stein. We'll start you out small with one website just to get you up and running:
> 
> www.uberpeople.net
> 
> So basically you'll work with other members of the Outreach group to mine for driver insight using our metrics and data sets. I would recommend posting new threads and comments to encourage engagement among users of the forum. Remember to record all of your findings!


Sheesh. and here we go again. We never walked on the moon. Elvis ain't dead.....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It's a bot, dude. This user account was intialized and released by Uber corporate's viral management department. It's like when they shoot a satellite out into space. It will run it's course until they call it back in or shut it down remotely. This is why its responses aren't right.
> 
> We need to run the Voight Kampf test on a number of the accounts running around this forum. Stinkin' bunch of skins filling this place with propaganda. Where's Rick Deckard when you need him? Rick Deckard
> 
> Karen, I have a question for you: You're approaching a green light, but you notice a kitten crawling slowly across the intersection. Your rider tells you they're running late and they don't want anything to slow them down. What do you do?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I have a small and efficient laptop, sometimes I will park in a place with wifi and do whatever I need to do for my normal jobs.
> 
> I also have a handheld MURS/GPRS rig (like CB without the cursing truckers) and you can have fun with that all night. If you can't make money in your downtime, might as well ride your hobby.


I do that Squirming. Works great for reading the news and reading here. There are a bunch of free, turn your phone into a WIFI hotspot apps, too. It's safer and more convenient than driving to mickyD's for wifi. The free ones, with out watching vids, I used about 3 gigs a month but suggest an unlimited plan. Also great for netflix and the like. Oh, and free online courses! There are a ton. My free cell phone from metroPCS came with a free hotspot app. Love it!

Guy was offering me a job and said "we have free wifi in the shop for between runs"
I said I had wifi in the car" He looked at me like it was crazy.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Guess my answer really is the above ^


Jeeves said:


> Stretching, walking, eating, meditating, talking on phone, surfing the web.


But gotta start doing like you say, Jeeves. Get out and move around a bit. Thanks, Jeeves. Good advice!

Most of this thread had some good information. Thanks all.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

ginseng41 said:


> I use the time for all kinds of productive things. I go to the gym, take care of my daily emails, run quick errands. Anything I can do w/ the app on in case a request comes through but that I need to do anyway. This week is still Christmas break and I've been online about 15 hours for only $50 in earnings....BUT I've spent 3 hours at the gym, run 5 or 6 errands and worked 6.5 hours at my very PT job. Maximizing that dead time is an absolute necessity. When students are here and I might only have 10 minutes between rides instead of an hour or two I do work on my laptop, practice language skills on Duolingo and take surveys for money.


What? You can just go to the gym in downtime? You made 50 dollars in 15 hours? How can you still do this if it's that bad for you?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

I usually do not have dead time, especially in Los Angeles and Orange County! The phone is always pinging.

However, on the rare occasion that I do have down time, I contemplate why I became a Fuber (taxi) driver. Maybe it's because I'm a little bit insane.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I usually do not have dead time, especially in Los Angeles and Orange County! The phone is always pinging.
> 
> However, on the rare occasion that I do have down time, I contemplate why I became a Fuber (taxi) driver. Maybe it's because I'm a little bit insane.


So you don't have dead time, but do you make less than 400 working 35 hours like StevensyoungerthanJoe?


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> So you don't have dead time, but do you make less than 400 working 35 hours like StevensyoungerthanJoe?


I only Uber part-time. I've never tried it full-time, but I think I might try an experiment when I get some time off. I'll work an 8-hr. day, for five days in a row (40 hours). And see how much I make.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Karen, I have a question for you: You're approaching a green light, but you notice a kitten crawling slowly across the intersection. Your rider tells you they're running late and they don't want anything to slow them down. What do you do?


Awesome! Best laugh of the day.


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rooster06 said:


> During "dead time" I facebook stalk Karen Stein. I try to conjure ways to woo her and win her affection. When that doesn't work, I enforce corporal punishment on myself, and that is due to me being too naive. I then smoke a Camel non-filter, and plot my revenge. When that doesn't work, I go to the airport FIFO lot, because everything mentioned before was not torture enough. While in the FIFO lot, I look at all the hoopties that Uber has somehow approved. I laugh.
> 
> It's then that a black bag is thrown over my head. I'm choking, yet all I can hear is a bunch of durka durka. I receive a blunt object to the head, then another to my kidneys, seconds later. Although I cannot see, stars and visions are swimming through my field of view.
> 
> ...


You too?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Can you do Uber at the same time as UberEats, Lyft, Postmates and Doordash? Or would that not be possible.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

As I understand UberEATS and Uber can not be done at the same time. You can do Uber/Lyft, or UberEATS/Lyft. I just do Uber. I get requests all day long. Just have to know where and what time to drive.


----------



## Dukedawg (Jun 16, 2016)

Write novels. Sell them.


----------



## Agnok (Jan 8, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> That G.I. Joe with the Kung-fu grip would have been a better investment when new than pork bellies or even frozen orange juice concentrate.
> 
> I blew up my kung-fu grip G.I. Joe, along with The Six Million Dollar Man with an m-80 in 1979 or 80... :/


He had it coming. They both did.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UubSaibot said:


> As I understand UberEATS and Uber can not be done at the same time. You can do Uber/Lyft, or UberEATS/Lyft. I just do Uber. I get requests all day long. Just have to know where and what time to drive.


You can. In fact, I had to have my accounts separated out as I kept getting uber eats pings will sitting in a busy surge area for driving. It was terribly annoying. Unless they changed it, my initial account had X, Select and Eats...so I would get pings from all of them.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


The Answer to this is a no brainer:

Use any and all down =time on a tablet looking for and applying to any and all jobs that you can get with a legitimate company.
I did that and FINALLY it paid off in a very big way. I have no Uber drama in my life, I work M-F weekends off and make a pretty damn good salary.
My point is, use that time wisely and you WILL get a job. It may not be THE job you want, but ask yourself do I really want this Uber job?
I think the answer is right in front of you.

Best of luck all!

RC


----------



## Blackout 702 (Oct 18, 2016)

Richard Cranium said:


> The Answer to this is a no brainer:
> 
> Use any and all down =time on a tablet looking for and applying to any and all jobs that you can get with a legitimate company.
> I did that and FINALLY it paid off in a very big way. I have no Uber drama in my life, I work M-F weekends off and make a pretty damn good salary.
> ...


If you are Ubering full-time, this is seriously the only correct answer.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

njctuberx said:


> I contemplate harming myself.


Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...

Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...
> 
> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


You will notice, she's not actually zapping them yet. She's gesturing with it menacingly and making it crackle. Kinda like when you're making gumbo and you want it hot, you shake that pepper over the pot.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


Oh Uber 'Karen', get back to pleasuring TK. Or admit you work for them and are on another fishing expedition


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

jp300h said:


> VR Porn, lots and lots of VR porn...


But don't forget 'Karen' is probably a guy, that's what 'robotics' companies like Uber hire, so don't get too excited.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

UberAnt39 said:


> But don't forget 'Karen' is probably a guy, that's what 'robotics' companies like Uber hire, so don't get too excited.


Not sure the correlation between VR Porn and Karen being a guy is... but ok.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

UubSaibot said:


> As I understand UberEATS and Uber can not be done at the same time. You can do Uber/Lyft, or UberEATS/Lyft. I just do Uber. I get requests all day long. Just have to know where and what time to drive.


U should work for Uber corporate and write commercials for them. Oh!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...
> 
> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


Maybe she's trying to make 120 in a week and gone past the edge. That incentive sht is dangerous and gonna cause deaths.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...
> 
> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


Maybe it's just me, but most of these escalations are the fault of the driver. If you can't deal with assholes or diffuse situations, this is probably not the gig for you. Some people just can't avoid confrontation... these people should not be driving strangers around. I've had my share of a-holes and drunks, but I have always found a way to diffuse the situation. Plus I am hyper aware of my situation and surroundings.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> Sheesh. and here we go again. We never walked on the moon. Elvis ain't dead.....


huh?


----------



## Invincible (Nov 16, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I usually play with my G.I. Joe, its a lot of fun, you can play with it whenever you want, I don't mind sharing, If you make it really happy then I can reward you as well, would cut your woes about making money during dead time


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> Choose between a kitten and a customers' convenience? Kitty wins every time.


Ok, Karen, but if you're not a bot why the getty image for your avatar?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Welp Karen, might be time to make another phony profile...


----------



## mmmike (Dec 7, 2016)

What's this "dead time" you all talk about? If you mean the maybe 10 minutes between pings I enjoy regularly, well I don't know much of anything I can really accomplish in that time.


----------



## UberOng (Jan 8, 2017)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> You will notice, she's not actually zapping them yet. She's gesturing with it menacingly and making it crackle. Kinda like when you're making gumbo and you want it hot, you shake that pepper over the pot.


OMG Lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Ooh boy, I can the wise cracks coming your way with that one


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


Karen, why not use the time to improve yourself, like excercise, read a book, study ( if you're in school ) etc?. 
I work the airport, there's a 20 minute waiting time for most trips, just about, though duing the afternoon, it's about an hour. I just listen to radio, read magazines, call friends, go for a walk and stretch my legs, that sort of thing. I'm incredibly lazy so sitting around doing nothing comes very easy to me


----------



## Buber2005 (Jan 1, 2017)

Starbug said:


> I've thought about working for Uber corporate, then going on this forum for them with a stock picture and being a shill, creating meaningless threads that show I'm no true driver and not responding to actual issues brought up to me. It seems to be working well for you.


Excellent reply, hat's off to you sir!!!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

The jig is up Karen, most of us think you're a fraud!

Why don't you come back to your "Metro Gangsta" thread?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/metro-gangsta.130711/


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

McDonalds starting pay is $10hr with benifits, paid time off, vacations, and help with college tuition. Uber, none of that, so quit and get a real job. Uber is a joke!


----------



## joffie (Jan 31, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> The jig is up Karen, most of us think you're a fraud!
> 
> Why don't you come back to your "Metro Gangsta" thread?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/metro-gangsta.130711/


Maybe she is a site employee.. this is her 3rd featured post.. and only been on the board a little over a month... hmmmm


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> The jig is up Karen, most of us think you're a fraud!
> 
> Why don't you come back to your "Metro Gangsta" thread?
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/metro-gangsta.130711/


I was trying to think of a Michelle Phifer joke for that thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

If it is before 7 p.m. go to the carwash they have 8 locations in my city for my $19.95 monthly unlimited fee. Get fuel. Get a drink.
Going to bathroom or getting food always produces an instant ping.
Go shopping for car cleaning materials. Go to A.T.M. and make deposit if I got a few tips.only carry $20.00 in change to satisfy heroine junkies if they sneak up on me. They get angry and shoot or cut if you have nothing. Always carry enough cash that they will run off to get a bump, but not more.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...
> 
> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


Keep the Razor !
Wire it up to the Tazor.
Deliver shocking cuts !
They will cauterize with enough voltage,then have to be debraded with a scalpel before they can be repaired . . .causing the ugliest scars known to man.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> You will notice, she's not actually zapping them yet. She's gesturing with it menacingly and making it crackle. Kinda like when you're making gumbo and you want it hot, you shake that pepper over the pot.


As a " proper" Dominatrix should.
I see a new " side hustle" in her future . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Aww, dude, put down the razor and we'll all have a group hug. Better yet, throw away your razor and buy a tazer! It's the pax that are a good half of our trouble, anyhow...
> 
> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


Proper Tazer " foreplay".
Note the visual display and the audible presentation. This woman knows her game. Like a hornet rubbing it's stinger . . .you will feel the pain before it begins . . .


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

I stare at my phone during downtime.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I count the cars on the New Jersey Turnpike.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Yes, but if pork belly prices don't go up today then I can't buy my son the GI Joe with the Kung Foo grip and my wife isn't going to make love to me.


Print labels and can pork and beans.
Just whatever you do,don't tell the dog your secret recipe !


Rico007 said:


> Don't accepte pool !!
> Slavery !! Wake up people !! Aim High





Cabbie2B said:


> And one more....
> View attachment 88572


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> McDonalds starting pay is $10hr with benifits, paid time off, vacations, and help with college tuition. Uber, none of that, so quit and get a real job. Uber is a joke!


I don't need benefits, don't need help with college tuituion. _Even if_ I was only averaging $10/hr with Uber...I would much rather make that $10.00/hr working when I wanted in the comfort of my own car as opposed to McDonalds.
Again, everybody's area and situation is different. There is no way to paint a wide brush on why Uber does or doesn't work. For my particular situation, it does. If I had different scheduling availability, lived in a different area, needed benefits, etc. etc. then maybe Uber would not be the prudent choice.


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


When I have down time I sometimes listen to the radio and call in on contest they offer. For example from 9 am, 11 am ,1 pm and 3 pm you have a chance to win $1000. I also happen to live next to a park that had two stock fishing ponds. I usually park at the ponds and fish while waiting for a request. I guess I am very lucky to be able to fish as I work. Another item I do is hang at the horse race track nearby betting on a couple of races until I am needed. To come to think of it I am living the dream. Retired and making a few bucks on the side while enjoying my interest. For the downside of driving for Uber I sure have some good upside. Would not to be able to do this working in a office job.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Lunch break.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

I play ping pong against my wind shield


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Afternoon delight


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Well sometimes i come troll the uber people forums,

There's always watching netflix/hulu or just rocking out to Pandora.


----------



## DollarStoreChauffeur (Sep 12, 2016)

joffie said:


> Maybe she is a site employee.. this is her 3rd featured post.. and only been on the board a little over a month... hmmmm


Nice catch...


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

I was going to skip this thread after the initial post which was so obviously an Uber shill. But then I started reading the first couple comments and it wound up being the best laugh I've had all week. Especially this one--



DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> Here's the official Uber training video on how to utilize the tazzer:


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Starbug said:


> I've thought about working for Uber corporate, then going on this forum for them with a stock picture and being a shill, creating meaningless threads that show I'm no true driver and not responding to actual issues brought up to me. It seems to be working well for you.


Ouch


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

You know you're a ******* if you're standing in the frozen food section of a supermarket and staring really hard at a can of frozen orange juice because it says concentrate!!!


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Starbug said:


> I've thought about working for Uber corporate, then going on this forum for them with a stock picture and being a shill, creating meaningless threads that show I'm no true driver and not responding to actual issues brought up to me. It seems to be working well for you.


Why can't she just perform illegal abortions at least there would be fewer future drivers to compete for that $7.25 an hour.


----------



## UberNaToo (Dec 9, 2016)

Blackout 702 said:


> Funniest line I've read in a while. It's like in Trading Places where one of the Duke brothers thinks he has to explain to Eddie Murphy how bacon might be used ("...which you might find in a bacon and lettuce and tomato sandwich"), and then Eddie just turns and stares at the camera.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Have you considered turning trix?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I drive around until I am in a place with trips again. Dead miles hurt but wasting time making no money while waiting for a trip in a dead zone hurts even more.


----------



## StraightoutofCottleville (Aug 30, 2016)

You said it. Get to know your city and potential passengers daily habits. Maybe even eat lunch while pax at lunch?


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Tars Tarkas said:


> I tend to sit at home and watch the phone. There's no reason I should be in one place instead of another. Around here, it doesn't seem important where I am. I get rides from 15 minutes away in any direction, and I don't know why since it looks like from the rider app that there are several drivers nearby.
> 
> But I think I've determined that sitting at home is just as effective as sitting anywhere else.


Is your home right in to airport que zone?


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I studied real estate and finished it in 2 months, passed on first attempt. Otherwise, I keep a great paperback handy that I've only had a chance to read a couple of pages. Lastly, guaranteed, get into a Taco Bell drive through and you WILL get a call.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have many friends and neighbor lost so much money with the UBer app, they went online and make no money, some returned the lease car and some sold their car for less money. My neighbor have to drive Uber black at night and sleeping in the day time . some friends have told me that One in a while Uber system get hack by the Chinese hacker and the drivers app are not in active for hours.


I've rebooted my phone when it seems the apps are dead. If that doesn't work, I delete the app and reinstall and that really worked.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Seriously, if it s


Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


Try rebooting your phone if it seems like the app is dead. You shouldn't have to wait THAT long for a call. If that doesn't work, delete your app and reinstall it. 
eem


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

MikesUber said:


> Uber: Alright welcome to the Social Media Outreach Team! We've already setup your research profile, your user alias is Karen Stein. We'll start you out small with one website just to get you up and running:
> 
> www.uberpeople.net
> 
> So basically you'll work with other members of the Outreach group to mine for driver insight using our metrics and data sets. I would recommend posting new threads and comments to encourage engagement among users of the forum. Remember to record all of your findings!


Wait... there's a JOB like that for Uber? How do I get that gig lol!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

DRider85 said:


> Karen, maybe you can take surveys online to add to your income. But it's only a few dollars an hour on average.


So. The same as DRIVING FOR UBER! lol


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

jp300h said:


> One can hope. I lived in Gainesville / was in collage in the mid 90's, so I was spoiled by that era. Had a good run during the Tebow years, but the last few have been less than stellar. Hopefully soon, we will be back in National Dominance.


Are we still talking about porn?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

UberChicago80 said:


> I spend any and all downtime cleaning my car and going to the store to replace amenities. Sometimes it is hard to find my gourmet mints, but Fiji is never hard to hunt down.


Send me some of those gourmet mints bro, I gotta try them. Hell throw in a case of the Fiji too, the dog will drink any damn thing.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

DollarStoreChauffeur said:


> It's a bot, dude...Karen, I have a question for you: You're approaching a green light, but you notice a kitten crawling slowly across the intersection. Your rider tells you they're running late and they don't want anything to slow them down. What do you do?


What I do in this situation is grab a pair of snow goggles and toss them into the backseat. Then I:
1) Grab the sawed off I keep under my dash and shoot out the windshield with a slug
2) Wedge it to the accelerator
3) Hook my toes thru the steering wheel and slide out onto the hood with a nylon line
4) Lasso the kitten and pull it out of harm's way
5) Snake back into the seat and continue on
6) Replace the windshield with one I "procure" from a generous local donor (hey, he would want me to have it as payment for a good deed).

Doesn't always work though...snaring a kitten from the hood of a moving car while laying on your belly is slightly more difficult than the calf ropers make it look.


----------



## No I Dont Have an Aux (Sep 27, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. Better go sign up for Uber Eats!


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

My advice is do lyft Karen. Yesterday between Uber and lyft I earned 150, no dead time more than 5 minutes. Tonight just a little deadtime but still earned 150 between Uber and lyft. I might only earn 100 if I just did Uber.


----------



## LongStrider (Nov 23, 2016)

Online job boards, looking for work.


----------



## IUberGR (Jan 2, 2016)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> I have many friends and neighbor lost so much money with the UBer app, they went online and make no money, some returned the lease car and some sold their car for less money. My neighbor have to drive Uber black at night and sleeping in the day time . some friends have told me that One in a while Uber system get hack by the Chinese hacker and the drivers app are not in active for hours.


Seems fascinating, can anyone translate this?


----------



## BingBang (Nov 29, 2016)

I'll Call and catch up with friends, hit the gym or watch a movie.


----------



## RussellP (Dec 9, 2016)

Yahtzee with Buddies app...


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I play with myself  lol


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

DRider85 said:


> What? You can just go to the gym in downtime? You made 50 dollars in 15 hours? How can you still do this if it's that bad for you?


I had the app on while doing other necessary things. Might as well hope to grab a frw dollars while at my other job, running errands and working out. Subtract out my 9.5 hours plus a bit for the errands...Maybe an hour, and I'm at a profit after expenses.

It's only like this over school breaks. This week I'm at $350 in 19 hours and still got my gym time in both days plus paid bills and did most of my tax return. Hourly will be worse tomorrow but higher Thursday through Saturday. I'll probably gross 1500 this week.


----------



## wavecrazed (Mar 22, 2015)

Karen Stein said:


> I'm sure I've at least mentioned the topic before. Dead time is too much a part of the job, something we all experience.
> 
> Unlike a 'real' job (think: pushing a broom in a factory) we don't make money unless we have a passenger in the car. How effectively we use our time has a direct impact on our earnings.
> 
> ...


You can switch over to uber eats.it would be perfect. download the app


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


I one post you mentioned baking brownies for your pax...


----------



## crazytown (Nov 13, 2016)

Karen Stein said:


> I've scoured the town, and no matter what I try there's a quiet period for a few hours on either side of lunch time.
> 
> That's half a day where I could be making money.
> 
> So ... What ways have you tried to add to your Uber income?


Hey !!!!its karen..the fake shill....maybe good advice would be to use your dead time to send out your resume and look for a job and work hard at trying to get out of this awful industry ...Uber is a blood sucking bottom feeder company ,that exploits drivers ...go report that back to uber hq ..Karen Shilling


----------



## hotlanta (Jan 14, 2017)

If you're in a large enough market area, spend your time repositioning, there is business to be had somewhere. 

Before/after lunch rush is great for large college campuses, especially with nasty weather about.

When I'm picking up at a restaurant/bar and it's slow, sometimes I'll go in to "find" the customer, and hand some referral cards to the manager/bartender. Every $5 helps and it's a customer service win, done correctly with the rider. But if you have that much dead time, sounds like a great opportunity to recruit more riders in such a way you'll get some residuals. In any given week I get $50+ just from having my referral cards out there.

If you have a local greenlight, go waste an hour there if you've had significant issues. I usually walk away with some token reimbursements from the truly weird situations I've seen in prior weeks. 

Diversify your gig services. If you're on Uber, Lyft, Postmates, etc... Your chances of having something to do go up. 

Research referral bonuses, recruit drivers. Be friendly and helpful at your local airport queue or driver hangout and recruit those folks into diversifying as well, all with your referral code. 

Spend time talking with other experienced drivers and learning new things to try. This is absolutely important, as is the ability to smell through the bs. I give lots of ideas to folks, and I also get some real gems on nearly a daily basis, which helps my bottom line. 

Spend time detailing and tidying your car. If your tip game is strong and you have a newer car, this makes a huge difference. Every time you get a compliment on your car being cleaner, newer, better smelling, etc... that's an easy conversion to tips. 

Find companies that use delivery drivers, or should, outside of food. Tell them what you do and ask when they need help. Maybe a printer usually needs help just after lunch (their busiest time, often) and would love to pay you $12/hr to deliver part time as needed, especially if you're available on demand and not expecting consistent work. 

Sharpen your skills and make money other ways, as others have suggested. Go after freelance gigs that pay better and let you work when you want. That could be copy editing, graphic design, whatever. 

Just some rambly brainstorming thoughts.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Ubergirlzz said:


> I usually do not have dead time, especially in Los Angeles and Orange County! The phone is always pinging.
> 
> However, on the rare occasion that I do have down time, I contemplate why I became a Fuber (taxi) driver. Maybe it's because I'm a little bit insane.


Driving folks around helps me remember that everyone is a bit crazy and thus I'm normal.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't really have much dead time when I drive. barely have time to use the bathroom.


----------



## TechBill (Jun 26, 2016)

Since Netflix started to offer downloadable shows and movies so I use my dead time watching it my tablet


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

You should use your dead time to look for a real job.


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

Jeeves said:


> Driving folks around helps me remember that everyone is a bit crazy and thus I'm normal.


Right? Since driving for Uber, my own insanity meter has gone way down. LOL!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

gofry said:


> You should use your dead time to look for a real job.


I know I do!


----------



## Ubergirlzz (Dec 31, 2016)

IUberGR said:


> Seems fascinating, can anyone translate this?


Good luck with that.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

_I have many friends and neighbor lost so much money with the UBer app, they went online and make no money, some returned the lease car and some sold their car for less money. My neighbor have to drive Uber black at night and sleeping in the day time . some friends have told me that One in a while Uber system get hack by the Chinese hacker and the drivers app are not in active for hours._



IUberGR said:


> Seems fascinating, can anyone translate this?


Yes, I speak cabbie, it says:

_I'm much butthurt._

Well, basically. I'm not positive about the syntax.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Delivery Mr.Guy said:


> some friends have told me that One in a while Uber system get hack by the Chinese hacker and the drivers app are not in active for hours.


Your friends sound like perfect advice givers for this forum.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm waiting for a car driver yoga flow instructor to start a series on youtube. The demand is high.


----------

